
Large UK Solicitor Firm Suffer Google Whiplash  - davenseo
http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/irwin-mitchell-suffer-google-whiplash-google-penalty-knocks-index.html
======
anon1385
Looks like their penalty was fully deserved. It will be interesting to see if
they are back in a few days like RapGenius was. I'm guessing that since Matt
Cutts doesn't have any investments or connection to this UK firm that they
probably won't be.

~~~
DanBC
Does Matt Cutts have investments or connections with RapGenious, or is that
just a slur?

